# Pinto Engine Accurization!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

If there’s one thing I love, it’s loser cars. Anyone who knows me, or has been to my site, knows that building loser, everyday-kind-of cars is a big thrill for me. I love to preserve these little nobodies in plastic, at least, since almost none of them exist in “the wild” anymore. 

A perfect example of a loser car is the 1980 Pinto Cruising Wagon. In its last guise, Ford’s gutless econobeater van-wannabe is about as sad as you’re going to get. It’s amazing, in a way, that there’s even a kit of this thing, but of course, MPC saved the day by punching out an ultimate Pinto annual. Resurrected by Round 2, the “Pony Express” can be built stock or custom. Of course, I chose stock. 

However, it’s not all rose-coloured glasses on this one. MPC’s lame horse has A LOT wrong with it, especially in the engine department. It turns out accurizing the motor is a project unto itself! So, if you’ve got a Pinto and you’re wondering if you need to do anything, or you just like to watch me suffer (and who doesn’t?) then check out the link below!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2018/05/23/mpc-ford-pinto-update-1-not-so-wild-horses/[/b]








*


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I've never seen a clean one before.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome story as usual. even though i've never built the kit, i probably wouldn't have noticed the engine was wrong.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

terryr said:


> I've never seen a clean one before.



LOL! That doesn't surprise me; I'm sure most that you've seen are rusty and beaten to death! They all did start clean, at some point, though!

I still don't know why MPC calls it a 1.2L... don't believe any 1.2L (likely the Kent engine) was EVER used in a Pinto. 

Does anyone know? I know they did it back in '75 on the Pinto kit; I'm sure it called out the 1.2L engine.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Faust said:


> LOL! That doesn't surprise me; I'm sure most that you've seen are rusty and beaten to death! They all did start clean, at some point, though!
> 
> I still don't know why MPC calls it a 1.2L... don't believe any 1.2L (likely the Kent engine) was EVER used in a Pinto.
> 
> Does anyone know? I know they did it back in '75 on the Pinto kit; I'm sure it called out the 1.2L engine.


According to Wikipedia (so take it for what it's worth) you're correct. The smallest engine Ford put in the Pinto was the Kent 1.6L, a four cylinder inline engine.


----------

